# My daughter bought her first goat



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

And I couldn't be more proud!! She's been looking for a doeling for some time now...she's saved her money, and we found her baby yesterday. She doesn't have a name yet, but she's a three month old little sweetheart - a fainter too. My kid sat in the backyard with her kid yesterday for a long time loving on her, and already the little thing is following her around - friends for life. She'll do 4-H with her, and is already talking about the breeding schedule she'll have her on, and plans for any future kids. Did I mention that my daughter is eight? Lol!

And since I'm a sucker for a cute face, I nabbed myself another little doeling while we were there. Mine is the brown and white, named Delilah. Three months, a fainter as well. She's a little larger, but super sweet too.

These two, and a doe set to kid any time....happy spring to us!!














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, how cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just adorable!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Soo cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are so sweet.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a good day! New goats! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

That is so precious! Congrats to them both.


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

The pics are adorable and bless your little girls heart! It's so sad that a lot of kids will never know the pleasure and happiness of being raised with animals. In this day and age They would be the better for it..


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## iStone57 (Sep 4, 2013)

A blessed child. A family with love for animals! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like she loves her goat!
I was about that age when my family got our first goats, they are wonderful animals.


----------



## lemuckleys (Feb 1, 2013)

We have six children from age 15 to 5, and they all participate in the care, joy, and education that comes with our animals. We hatch chicks in their classrooms, and they all know how to raise a chicken up to slaughter, and all six participate in butchering. They've all been present and helped deliver goat kids...they all cried with me when we lost a doe and her kid last fall, and all witnessed us trying to pull the kid without success. The respect they've gained for animals, for their food, and for life in general has been a remarkable thing to see. I grew up on a dairy farm, and I'm so pleased that we can offer our children the same experiences.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That is awesome! Me and my 6 siblings live on a farm and participate in a lot of farm life. It is good to learn when you are young


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations on the new goats! :hi5:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Congratulations! Sooo cute!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

What lovely babies you found! (and fainters to boot ) Your daughter looks so happy! My almost 8 yr old who wants to be a farmer when he grows up, can't wait to name our first fainter kid born "Finnigan" if it's a boy. He loves helping out with the farm chores etc.


----------

